# Madan / Chris Christensen Brushes



## CLOUDsMommy (Jul 8, 2010)

After browsing through SM I see that people both love these 2 brands for brushes. I saw that Madan has different colors and I would like to know how to choose the right colored brush for Cloud. Also with CC, I came across a post that someone uses the wooden pin brush while doing the conditioning step when bathing their Malt. Is this OK to do, since the brush is wood and it'll get wet? I'd like to know because recently Cloud's coat has been getting matted more easily when I wash him and I'd like to try combing him while conditioner is on him.

Hopefully this information will help with telling me what type(s) of brushes to get for Cloud - I usually have him in a puppy cut, sometimes I'll let his hair grow to about 2 inches or so before I bring him in for another groom. I also wash him between groomings. I find that he's been getting matted during the summer since my BF and I take him for walks at the park and Cloud loves to run around in the grass, I usually use a slicker on his feet after the park and his belly (only IF he had brought home some twigs, loose grass, etc with him)

Thanks so much to those who view and can help by responding. Much appreciated


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have the pink madan and I LOVE it!!

I also have a CC wooden brush which is great too.

I think either would be okay for your malt.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm curious what one is better and why... I'm ready to invest in one, but I can only afford one! (would be awesome if someone wanted to sell me their old one they don't use anymore! lol hint hint...).
I've decided that I'm going to grow her out for sure, and my ghetto walmart combs just aren't cutting it now, so they wont later for sure!
~c~


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have both the green and the pink madan brush. The green brush seemed to break down easier and the pink one is still going strong. Maybe it's just the green brush in general. The first one i got i had to send back because the pins were falling out and i received another in it's place and i had been using it for a while and the pins started to fall out again. The pink brush seems indestructable.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jenny has a great explanation of the differences between the colors in a Madan brush. 

toplinepet.com

I have tried the CC Gold Series and Fusion brushes. I hated the Fusion and sold it for $15 a few weeks after I got it. I thought my Gold Series brush was my favorite brush until I tried a Madan. I never used my CC Gold Series brush again! The $16 Madan beat the much more expensive CC brush hands down.

Madan also makes some nice combs. I have the little mustache comb. It's a must have for getting the gunkies out from around their eyes.

If you are on Facebook, Jenny/Topline has a fan page. She usually runs specials every month.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> If you are on Facebook, Jenny/Topline has a fan page. She usually runs specials every month.


Who exactly am I looking for on facebook?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## CLOUDsMommy (Jul 8, 2010)

Are the Baby Blue or Orange brushes exactly the same as the Pink Madan brush? I'm just kind of like..Pink for a male dog? LOL or I guess it can be Pink for me to use on Cloud. haha.

Thanks for the responses, if there's anymore recommendations please leave a reply


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm way shocked at the prices! I was expecting like $30-$50!! I can totally afford those!! What about the steel tailed combs? How well do those work?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have Madan Brushes and combs and love them. I got them from Jenny at Topline. I have the steel tail comb. It works great to loosen the topknot after the band goes in.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I have both brands but I mostly use the Madan. I love it.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

CLOUDsMommy said:


> Are the Baby Blue or Orange brushes exactly the same as the Pink Madan brush? I'm just kind of like..Pink for a male dog? LOL or I guess it can be Pink for me to use on Cloud. haha.
> 
> Thanks for the responses, if there's anymore recommendations please leave a reply


I use pink for Milo and even bring it into the ring with me:blush:

Baby blue is the same as pink though.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have the baby blue Madan brush. Love it.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I have both brands also, but prefer my blue Maden


----------



## CLOUDsMommy (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know. 

I finally gave in and ordered the Baby Blue Madan from toplinepet.com
and I also went to showdogstore.com and ordered the CC wooden brush and Ice On Ice, & Pure Paws No Rinse Shampoo. I think I got a little trigger happy! LOL. Since roaming around SM I really want to buy the products people rave about. >_<

BTW - Should I be looking into Brass/Boar type brushes too? Recommendations?

Thanks again!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

CLOUDsMommy said:


> Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> I finally gave in and ordered the Baby Blue Madan from toplinepet.com
> and I also went to showdogstore.com and ordered the CC wooden brush and Ice On Ice, & Pure Paws No Rinse Shampoo. I think I got a little trigger happy! LOL. Since roaming around SM I really want to buy the products people rave about. >_<
> ...


You have to watch out here! Grooming tools and shampoos, sprays, etc. are addictive!

How long is Cloud's coat? A Yorkie show breeder on another forum recommended an Isinis brush. I like it when Lady is super short in the summer.

Amazon.com: Isinis Large Black Handle Pure Boar Bristle Hair Brush * Sanglier *** / Made In France: Beauty


----------



## CLOUDsMommy (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Ladysmom, I'll check the link out. Is this a human hairbrush? I came across the ones on the CC site while I was looking at the other CC pin brushes, but I don't know if I want to fork up that much or maybe sometime in the future if I have something to splurge on. HAHA. Cloud's coat is 2 inches right now, I had him groomed for a puppy cut around the last week of April since I had gone back to California (where I'm originally from) since the groomer does a fantastic job and is so friendly unlike the ones I've tried out here in Queens, NY. But now that it's been a while and my washes between grooms & the park, he has some mats now  I'm thinking of probably getting him a short cut or 'smoothie' (if it's really bad) and then from there I'm going to do my best to keep up with daily brushings with the products I just purchased. I've only got products I've bought from chain retailers, so I have a slicker with a bristle brush on one side and another thats a bristle brush with pins but its the pins with the balls on the tip. And now since I discovered on SM that the pins with balls on tips aren't good made me want to replace all his brushes. I usually like using the bristle brush since it seems to make Cloud's coat soft, but I was just thinking if I should just upgrade to a brass/boar type or just stick with the bristle brush.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, those ball tipped brushes rip away at hair.....ugh.
I have a CC brush and adore it--couldn't live without it. I hear great stuff about Madan and CC!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

CLOUDsMommy said:


> Thanks Ladysmom, I'll check the link out. Is this a human hairbrush? I came across the ones on the CC site while I was looking at the other CC pin brushes, but I don't know if I want to fork up that much or maybe sometime in the future if I have something to splurge on. HAHA. Cloud's coat is 2 inches right now, I had him groomed for a puppy cut around the last week of April since I had gone back to California (where I'm originally from) since the groomer does a fantastic job and is so friendly unlike the ones I've tried out here in Queens, NY. But now that it's been a while and my washes between grooms & the park, he has some mats now  I'm thinking of probably getting him a short cut or 'smoothie' (if it's really bad) and then from there I'm going to do my best to keep up with daily brushings with the products I just purchased. I've only got products I've bought from chain retailers, so I have a slicker with a bristle brush on one side and another thats a bristle brush with pins but its the pins with the balls on the tip. And now since I discovered on SM that the pins with balls on tips aren't good made me want to replace all his brushes. I usually like using the bristle brush since it seems to make Cloud's coat soft, but I was just thinking if I should just upgrade to a brass/boar type or just stick with the bristle brush.


Yes, the Isinis hairbrushes are made in France for humans. They feel wonderful, like a scalp massage. They won't really penetrate the coat much so they are only good for a puppy cut.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I love my pink madden brush...but it has lost 7 pins already...it's not even a year old

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I was abit disappointed with my CC combs and brushes tbh. 

The pin brush I got has pins which are too long and it's too large for using on Luna - I should have ordered a different one :blush: I guess that's more my fault than CC's fault though. 

I love my buttercomb 000 - I use it on Luna's body, tail and legs. It glides through the hair so easily. 

However I'm not as impressed with my buttercomb 006 (the face and tail one) as I've found that it's getting all rusty/gunky and I can't figure out how to clean it. Seems to be rusting where the pins enter the comb base. Quality stainless steel shouldn't rust. Maybe I don't care for it the way I should :blush:

I haven't tried the maden brushes as yet. 

I do have a Hindes - made in England which I really like - my breeder gave it to me for free and I have since seen them for sale only at the show supply store. 

I don't use slicker brushes as Luna hates the feel/sound of them against her skin and freaks out.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I have the CC wooden brush and honestly I rarely use it with Bisou (I use it more for myself actually). Personally, I don't get what the excitement is about this brush. It's a nice brush and all, but would I spend a lot of money on it? not at all.

I end up using a medium tooth steel grooming comb instead.

I've never used a Madan brush though and would like to test that out, but what I'm using now (that grooming comb) actually works great for us.

I agree with Marj- grooming sprays etc are completely and totally addictive!! lol.

PS- I wouldn't ever use a slicker brush either...they just look like they hurt (whether they do or don't..they look way too sharp).


----------

